# Buffes Sonderheft



## BigJg (9. März 2008)

Hallo ihr,
Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr mal eine Sonderheft über Hdro rausbringen könnt.
Ich sehe Immer nur WOW Sonderhefte.
Ich habe zwar schon ein SonderHeft von Hdro das ist aber noch von Patch 1.2 (momentan 1.6)
Darüber würde ich und bestimmt noch ein paar andere sich sehr Freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Euer Bigjg


----------



## Avyn (9. März 2008)

Das hätte mal was. In den meisten anderen Heften steht sowieso immer ziemlich viel über WOW und kaum etwas über HdRO. Da ist mir das Geld meist zu schade, wenn mich sowieso nur die paar Seiten über HdRO interessieren.


----------



## totalwarfreak (9. März 2008)

/sign

wär ich auch dafür.


----------



## Möh1 (9. März 2008)

da hättet ihr schon 4 leute die das heft kaufen würden
:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (9. März 2008)

Korrigiere: Fünf, die das Heft kaufen würden!


----------



## Lemiu (9. März 2008)

Naja ich denke mal das wären doch noch ein paar mehr, allerdings ist die wirklich interessierte Spielerschaft bei HdR zu klein als das sich eine deutschlandweiter auflage wirklich rentieren würde. Man muss das ganze schliesslich auch vom wirtschaftlichen Aspekt sehen.


----------



## Flixl (9. März 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## RubenPlinius (9. März 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> überlege ob ich mir überhaupt noch das nächste buffed. magazin holen werde da eh immer so gut wie nur WoW zeugs drin steht...



stimmt leider - selbst wenn es reportagen über bands sind geht es meißt um wow
ja, wow is dominant aber das nächste buffed heft seh ich mir genau an bevor ichs kauf

n sonderheft zu hdro wär wirklich klasse xD

salut


----------



## NoName888 (10. März 2008)

genau sowas wünsch ich mir auch, pcgames hatte anfangs auch ein sonderheft rausgebracht was meiner meinung nach zwar gut war aber da pcgames mehr allgemein über das ganze genre schreibt. buffed wär eher dafür geeignet da es doch sehr rollenspiellastig hier zu geht. 
also ich würds sofort kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg
nn


----------



## Wagdy (10. März 2008)

Ich hab ja das Abo, da ich dachte es heisst, "Das Portal für Onlinerollenspiele"...
Sollte aber eher für WoW heissen.
Hier online sind ja schon gute Sachen drinnen von HdRO.
Aber im Heft isses meist dürftig.
Während von WoW Schlampenlook über drei vier Raidsachen bis hin zu crafting alles
drin ist, geben wir uns meist mit einer Dungeonbeschreibung zufrieden.

Bisschen mehr Gleichgewicht wär echt nicht schlecht.

Aber ich sehe es auch realistisch:
Bald wird noch WAR (irgendwann), Age of Conan usw. rauskommen.
Über alle zu schrieben wär natürlich zu viel verlangt.
Aber über drei Spiele sollte machbar sien, oder???

Egal, werde mir echt überlegen das Abo zu stornieren, wenn sich nichts tut, Sorry.

So long
Wagdy


----------



## Dargrimm (10. März 2008)

NoName888 schrieb:


> genau sowas wünsch ich mir auch, pcgames hatte anfangs auch ein sonderheft rausgebracht was meiner meinung nach zwar gut war aber da pcgames mehr allgemein über das ganze genre schreibt. buffed wär eher dafür geeignet da es doch sehr rollenspiellastig hier zu geht.
> also ich würds sofort kaufen
> 
> 
> ...



Jaja, das gute PC-Games-Sonderheft *inErinnerungschwelg*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider wird es wohl kein HdRO-Sonderheft geben, wie schon gesagt wäre die Leserschaft wohl eher gering. 
Gab ja auch kein 2. Sonderheft mehr...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fürs nächste buffedMagazin sind aber auch jeden Fall wieder Herr der Ringe-Themen dabei.

Grüße

FloZwo


----------



## Lizard King (10. März 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Jaja, das gute PC-Games-Sonderheft *inErinnerungschwelg*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich denke einfach als das erste HDRO Sonderheft rauskam war WOW einfach zu dominat weil das aktuelle addon einfach noch neu war und die meisten sich da noch gefordert gefühlt haben.
Jetzt denke cih wäre genau der richtige Zeitpunkt mal ein HDRO Sonderheft rauszubringen, da es viele gibt die gerade nebenher noch HDRO spielen da sie soweit den BC Content durch haben.

und ja im letzten Buffed Magazin, gab es viel zu viel unsinnig viele Themen die mit WOW zu tun hatten aber nicht wirklich spielerischen Mehrwert hatten, packt doch dann lieber detailliertere Informationen zu anderen Spielen-> eben Herr der Ringe rein!


----------



## NoName888 (11. März 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Jaja, das gute PC-Games-Sonderheft *inErinnerungschwelg*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



woher willste denn das wissen das die leserschaft eher gering is wenn buffed noch nie eins rausgebraucht hat!
mittlerweile sind auch schon wieder ein haufen neue spieler hinzugekommen, die damals zum sonderheft von pcgames noch nicht hdro gezockt haben. einen versuch wärs bestimmt wert, ich glaub die hdro-community würde sich auf alle fälle freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## mäkki (12. März 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Jaja, das gute PC-Games-Sonderheft *inErinnerungschwelg*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann stellt doch einfach die Themen online zur Verfügung, die ihr in einem Sonderheft reinschreiben würdet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Als .pdf oder so.


----------



## mattenowie (12. März 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> Ich denke einfach als das erste HDRO Sonderheft rauskam war WOW einfach zu dominat weil das aktuelle addon einfach noch neu war und die meisten sich da noch gefordert gefühlt haben.
> Jetzt denke cih wäre genau der richtige Zeitpunkt mal ein HDRO Sonderheft rauszubringen, da es viele gibt die gerade nebenher noch HDRO spielen da sie soweit den BC Content durch haben.



mal ganz erlich wieviel spieler haben den wirklich den bc content durch. das ist doch wirklich nur ein kleiner teil der elite spieler


----------



## Avyn (12. März 2008)

mattenowie schrieb:


> mal ganz erlich wieviel spieler haben den wirklich den bc content durch. das ist doch wirklich nur ein kleiner teil der elite spieler



Ich glaube auch nicht dass das der Grund ist von WoW zu HdRO zu wechseln. Mir persönlich hat einfach was gefehlt bei WoW: Ein bissl mehr Rp und mehr Bezug zur Story, ne nette Comunity ohne Kiddies (das ist verhaltensbezogen und nicht altersbezogen gemeint) und evtl. auch noch die Grafik. Ich denke anderen gehts auch so.


----------



## Satus (14. März 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> überlege ob ich mir überhaupt noch das nächste buffed. magazin holen werde da eh immer so gut wie nur WoW zeugs drin steht...




Genau aus dem Grund habe ich mir das aktuelle Heft nicht gekauft. Über HdRo Sonderheft würde ich mich auch freuen oder halt einfach den Anteil im regulären Magazin erhöhen.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (15. März 2008)

ich finde die idee nicht gut mit ein HDRO Sonderheft was bringt es wenn sagen wir mal 10 Leute das Heft kaufen und der rest im regal verschlimmelt , ich spiele zwar jetzt auch HDRO . es muss doch nicht für jedes Online spiel ne sonderheft geben der aufwand ist doch viel zu groß meine MEINUNG


----------



## Vetaro (15. März 2008)

Ach, zehn leute. Weit übertrieben. Wir haben ja noch nichtmal hier im Thread 10 Leute gefunden!

Blast die ganze Idee (die ihr nicht hattet und was ihr ja ohnehin nicht machen wolltet) besser wieder ab, denn von den nicht-10 leuten hier haben das ja auch einige nur einfach so gesagt, sodass höchstens 3/4 von denen was kaufen.


----------



## NoName888 (15. März 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ach, zehn leute. Weit übertrieben. Wir haben ja noch nichtmal hier im Thread 10 Leute gefunden!
> 
> Blast die ganze Idee (die ihr nicht hattet und was ihr ja ohnehin nicht machen wolltet) besser wieder ab, denn von den nicht-10 leuten hier haben das ja auch einige nur einfach so gesagt, sodass höchstens 3/4 von denen was kaufen.



aja und wer sagt dir das alle herr der ringe spieler bei buff registriert sind bzw. das die hier angemeldeten hdro-zocker hier mitlesen oder posten! also so ne aussage is einfach nur ....! das heft würde mit sicherheit gekauft werden, wie die absatzzahlen dabei sind kann man nur wissen wenn man es probiert! 
mfg


----------



## Vetaro (15. März 2008)

Alle Anderen dürfen jetzt auch lachen.


----------



## Avyn (15. März 2008)

Also dass weniger als 10 Personen das Heft kaufen würde ist ja wohl bei weitem untertrieben. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie gut der Markt nun für ein Sonderheft wäre, aber ich denke man könnte ja auch mal für ein bischen mehr Ausgleich sorgen im Buffed-Magazin.


----------



## Norei (18. März 2008)

Abgesehen davon, dass ich das Heft aus Prinzip kaufen würde, wünsche ich mir im Buffedheft, dass Rubriken wie die Kleiderkammer oder der Klassenkampf nicht nur auf WoW bezogen sind. Das würde mir schon völlig reichen.


----------



## Giladaniel (18. März 2008)

Hab mein buffed abo auch gekündigt ist kein rollenspiel sondern nen monatliches wow heft, schade hatte mir mehr erhofft.
und wenns nur nen bisle mehr anderes als das ewige wow geseiere gewesen wäre


----------



## Malakas (18. März 2008)

NoName888 schrieb:


> aja und wer sagt dir das alle herr der ringe spieler bei buff registriert sind bzw. das die hier angemeldeten hdro-zocker hier mitlesen oder posten! also so ne aussage is einfach nur ....! das heft würde mit sicherheit gekauft werden, wie die absatzzahlen dabei sind kann man nur wissen wenn man es probiert!
> mfg




öhm ?!? weiter oben steht das es keins geben wird, der grund dafür sind nunmal halt die Verkaufszahlen, aber nix für ungut...



NoName888 schrieb:


> woher willste denn das wissen das die leserschaft eher gering is wenn buffed noch nie eins rausgebraucht hat!
> mittlerweile sind auch schon wieder ein haufen neue spieler hinzugekommen, die damals zum sonderheft von pcgames noch nicht hdro gezockt haben. einen versuch wärs bestimmt wert, ich glaub die hdro-community würde sich auf alle fälle freuen
> 
> 
> ...




das liegt darn das er mitarbeiter bei buffed ist : ) stell dir das mal vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cordesh (18. März 2008)

Auch wenn ich mir ein HdRO-Sonderheft made by buffed.de sofort kaufen würde, ich kann verstehen das die Macher dahinter sich das zweimal überlegen.
Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist es fraglich ob man eine Auflage verkauft bekommt.

Aber wie wärs zum Start von "Die Minen von Moria"?
Ich denke da wäre ein Sonderheft rund um HdRO und speziell zum Thema des ersten Add-Ons schon sehr begehrt.

...nur mal so als Tipp!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lizard King (18. März 2008)

man kann sich ja ncoh das gute alte Pcgames Sonderheft nachbestellen.

Ist ja immernoch ganz aktuell und hilfreich.


----------



## Vetaro (18. März 2008)

Und der Dauerbrenner Selber Sachen rausfinden ist auch total toll. Was da im HdRO-Heft stehen würde, wäre auch nichts neues für euch, wenn ihr HdRO "durchgespielt" habt. Wie man nen Balrog besiegt, wissen wir jetzt auch, und die patches brachten ja nicht viel Content, den man erklären müsste. Wir dürften uns also in dem fall auf so BILD-Niveau-beiträge wie "das schönste Kleid" freuen, abgesehen von informationen, die wir auch vorher schon hatten.


----------



## Arthros (18. März 2008)

Also ich würde mich freun und jetzt wo das add on raus kommt lohnt sichs doch und da das Pc Games rausgekommen ist als die community noch kleiner war ist es einglich kein maßstab .

  mfg Fynn


----------



## Heswald (18. März 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Und der Dauerbrenner Selber Sachen rausfinden ist auch total toll. Was da im HdRO-Heft stehen würde, wäre auch nichts neues für euch, wenn ihr HdRO "durchgespielt" habt. Wie man nen Balrog besiegt, wissen wir jetzt auch, und die patches brachten ja nicht viel Content, den man erklären müsste. Wir dürften uns also in dem fall auf so BILD-Niveau-beiträge wie "das schönste Kleid" freuen, abgesehen von informationen, die wir auch vorher schon hatten.



Hum und was ist daran anders als bei wow-Sonderheften? Vieles was darin steht hat man auch schon durch.

Aber hey es kommen immer wieder Leute zu wow und man wills nicht glauben auch kommen immer wieder neue Leute zu HdRo.


----------



## tekbear (20. März 2008)

also ich seh bei einem hdro sonderheft ein ganz anderes problem...

es kommt alle 2-3 monate ein umfangreicher patch raus bei dem sich grundlegende dinge ändern können. nehmt euch mal das erste sonderheft von xyz her das kurz nach release rauskam und überprüft die genauigkeit des inhalts auf die heutige spielmechanik bezogen. da stimmt überhaupt gar nix mehr. was bringt mir also ein sonderheft, das nur ein halbes jahr gültigkeit hat?


----------



## Vetaro (20. März 2008)

Ich weiß nicht.  Liest du Zeitung? Da stehen auch gerne mal Dinge drin, die schon Morgen nicht mehr wahr sind (und bei bestimmten Zeitungen sind sie nichtmal Heute wahr).

@ Heswald:  Ich meinte damit die Leute, die hier sowas fordern. Ich hab mich halt gefragt, warum sie das machen. Denn schliesslich werden sie die meisten Dinge eben schon wissen und deshalb keinen deutlichen Wissenszuwachs aus so einem sonderheft haben. Vielleicht wollen sie einfach eine, weil sie eine haben wollen?


----------



## Skadiwing (21. März 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht.  Liest du Zeitung? Da stehen auch gerne mal Dinge drin, die schon Morgen nicht mehr wahr sind (und bei bestimmten Zeitungen sind sie nichtmal Heute wahr).



Deshalb liest Helge Schneider ja auch keine Zeitung, weil jeden Tag was anderes drin steht ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Quelle: Praxis Dr. Hasenbein)


----------



## Nebelvater (21. März 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/page/2376/spielzeiten

Mehr kann man da Leider nicht sagen. 
Es lohnt sich nicht für sowas ein Sonderheft heraus zu geben... Buffed macht das ja auch nicht aus Spaß und wenn sowas schief geht dann kostet es auch. 
Obwohl ich glaube das mit Minen von Moria ein Sonderheft kommt.


----------



## Sin (21. März 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> überlege ob ich mir überhaupt noch das nächste buffed. magazin holen werde da eh immer so gut wie nur WoW zeugs drin steht...



Genau aus dem Grund habe ich bisher jedes Heft boykotiert.


----------



## Heswald (21. März 2008)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/page/2376/spielzeiten



Ähm also wenn du danach gehst, gehste den falschen Weg. Wer der nicht wow spielt hat schon blasc installiert und somit auch das Addon?

@Vetaro
Stimmt schon, aber hin und wieder kann man auch in so einem Sonderheft was neues finden.


----------



## Vetaro (21. März 2008)

Zitat von der Spielzeiten-Seite: Es verbrachten bisher 46 mybuffed-Mitglieder insgesamt 4 Tage 20h in Der Herr der Ringe Online. 

M-hm, genau.


----------



## RubenPlinius (21. März 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Zitat von der Spielzeiten-Seite: Es verbrachten bisher 46 mybuffed-Mitglieder insgesamt 4 Tage 20h in Der Herr der Ringe Online.
> 
> M-hm, genau.


wie wird diese zeit gemessen?
nur über blasc?

wie schon erwähnt warum sollte man das installieren wenn man nicht wow spielt? xfire erfüllt da einen besseren dienst diesbezüglich

also ich fände es toll, wenn es schon kein sonderheft gibt, wenn es klassenguides gäbe etc
oder berufsguides
irgendwas interessantes
und nicht nur *einen* raid beschrieben

ich will das buffed magazin kaufen, werde es aber in zukunft nicht mehr tun, wenn wow 70% des inhaltes einnimmt

salut


----------



## fartlike (22. März 2008)

also ich wäre auch dafür den 5.90euro für ein heft in dem nur max 3 seiten lotro drin sind und keine cd /dvd lohnt sich ja net ! also buffed gogo macht mal ein sonderheft !!


----------



## fartlike (22. März 2008)

sonderheft ? wäre nice den 5.90 euroo für ein helft des nur 3 seiten lotro hat und keine dvd /cd drin ist loht sich nicht den die patch notes können wir auch im netz lesen ? gogo jungs macht mal was


----------



## Kcrs (23. März 2008)

Leerox schrieb:


> ich habe mich entschlossen das Online spiel WoW etwas auf die Seite zu legen und  mir Herr der Ringe Online anzuschaffen ich habe eine Trialversion auf der Amerikanischen Seie gefunden daher werde ich mir das Spiel erst mal auf englisch anschauen müssen ( glaub ich ) wenn mir das spiel wie beschrieben gut gefällt dann werde ich mir diese kaufen ich wäre froh wenn sich ein Spieler bei mir Melden würde damit ich mmit ihn einmal etwas zeit im Spiel verbringen kann.
> wäre nett
> lol
> Danke für ne Antwort


mein Gott dan macht es doch so das ihr das sonderheft nur so oft druckt wie man Vorbestellt?
würde ja auch gehen ?oder?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

KCRS


----------

